# Edger recommendation



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I really, really suck at edging with a string trimmer. I actually I'm getting worse, I think!

What is a reasonably priced but effective edger would you recommend? I wish I thought to buy an attachment capable tool when I bought my Stihl string trimmer. I hate to add an addition tool to my collection, but I think I must.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

You could still upgrade to attachment (I came here to suggest either Stihl or Ego versions of that) and sell other.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Disc it is a nice piece


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Disc it is a nice piece


What is "disc"?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I am a redmax dealer, STring trimmers were never meant to be used as an edger.
If you have a dealer in your area check them out. You will never go back . They are built to last.

https://www.redmax.com/us/products/edgers/


----------



## SC-Bermuda (Jul 16, 2018)

I have the echo PAS system with trimmer and edger, its great unless you want to go the battery route. As long as you don't mind mixing fuel you can't go wrong with echo.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I have the older style Echo 58V system. It says not to use anything but a string trimmer on it, but I ignore that and use an edger attachment. I also replaced the string trimmer head with a landscape blade. Works great! I trimmed the entire place last night and only used one blip on the 4 AH battery.

Got it for $100 on Amazon, then found an edger attachment on Craigslist for $20.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

SC-Bermuda said:


> I have the echo PAS system with trimmer and edger, its great unless you want to go the battery route. As long as you don't mind mixing fuel you can't go wrong with echo.


Have you been successful cutting new beds with the Echo PAS? I know @Pete1313 said he used his for doing so with success. I am considering selling my SRM 225 Trimmer and replacing with the PAS system for with both attachments. Other alternative would just be to buy the Echo Edger.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry, brain stopped working...
Edge it*
https://edgit.com


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Get a Stihl edger. Probably a curved shaft for just price and keeping dirt off of you. You could get a consumer relatively cheap or a pro model for a bit more.

Have had god luck with Stihl, just leave the ethanol alone.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Sorry, brain stopped working...
> Edge it*
> https://edgit.com


I have always been interested in the "edge it" even seen a few in use on golf courses. Folks not so big on them here at TLF. What's your experience???


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have had one for 7 years, works good, very fast. *only* downside is your edge kerf is wider than an edger blade


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

If you want the best edges, I swear by this old school edger.


----------



## unspokenzero (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm using a black and Decker edge hog, found one on bookface maket-place for $20. Nice clean edges .


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

How are the EGO edgers ?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> If you want the best edges, I swear by this old school edger.


My dad had one like that when I was growing up. Awesome!


----------



## SC-Bermuda (Jul 16, 2018)

gm560 said:


> SC-Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > I have the echo PAS system with trimmer and edger, its great unless you want to go the battery route. As long as you don't mind mixing fuel you can't go wrong with echo.
> ...


Yes, i have used mine to bury about 1000ft of wire for an invisible fence system, there is plenty of power for cutting new beds.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought a gas powered McClane edger two years ago and I am quite happy with it, had a black and decker edge hog which was fine, just didn't want to drag electrical cords everywhere


----------

